# Viewsonic LCD TV - Screen suddenly Dim and stuck in AV input source



## RobTC (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all. Would appreciate your help. I have a ViewSonic LCD TV (2430) that I've had for six months or so. When I booted up my computer today, suddenly the Viewsonic logo was blue/green and the desktop looks hazy/dim/washed out. Along with this, when the computer booted up, it no longer went to the desktop (computer as input source), but rather to AV as input source (with the "no input source detected," w/ black screen). I had to change it to computer using the input button on the remote control. And it gets better  instead of a list of all the input sources (including S-Video, YPbPr), now it only lists computer and HDMI (with "AV" sitting at the top of the menu by itself). Adding to the fun, none of the buttons on the remote work, except for the power, input and sleep timer buttons (in other words, can no longer access the menu). I looked into updating the various drivers, but there were none available. Sorry for the length, but I would greatly appreciate it if you could offer some insight my way. Thanks.


----------

